# Schuh für Plattform-Pedale und Transalp inkl. Tragestrecken?



## Maertenz (12. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mein Radl nun mit Plattform-Pedalen ausgestattet, weil mir das auf kniffligen Bergab-Passagen ein besseres Gefühl gibt (zur Not schnell rauszukommen). 
Allerdings stell' ich mir jetzt die Frage, welcher Schuh ist da ideal? Bergschuhe sind ja etwas klobig. Aber der Schuh sollte ja auch tauglich sein für Tragestrecken im alpinen Gelände.

Was empfehlt ihr?

Hab mir beim Händler mal diesen hier angeschaut: http://www.ski-willy.at/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5023de
Was meint ihr - taugt der für den Zweck?

Grüße,
Maertenz


----------



## koxingaV (12. April 2010)

hmmm.... nicht klobig ist anders... hast du schonmal versucht mir einem so hohen schuh eine lange tour zu fahren? 

für mich gab es jetzt eine crank brothers mallet pedale und einen lake mx165 mit einer guten vibram sohle die auch beim laufen guten grip bietet.

http://www.lakecycling.com/mx165-p-102.html

alternativ wenn es über den knöchel gehen soll

http://www.lakecycling.com/mx156-p-2551.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rOha (13. April 2010)

Ich würde Dir den da empfehlen: http://www.ski-willy.at/shop/product_info.php?info=p5024_Salomon-XA-Pro-3D-Mid-GTX-Ultra.html, ich habe das Vorgängermodell seit über 2 Jahre im Einsatz, nicht nur zum Mountainbiken, auch zum Bergwandern, und war/bin sehr zufrieden. 
Der ist sehr leicht, aber stabil genug, und die Goretex-Membran taugt auch. Die Quicklace-Schnürung ist auch super, die Schnüre verschwinden in einer Tasche und können nicht irgendwo hängen bleiben.

Mittlerweile hat er an der Seite einen Riss, den ich vom einem Schuster habe nähen lassen und nutze ihn immer noch ...

Greetz,
Roland


----------



## Maertenz (13. April 2010)

Hi koxingaV,

nein der ist nicht klobig, wenn man ihn anhat, hat man das Gefühl, es sei ein Turnschuh. Von der Haptik her aber eben sehr robust. Lange Tour mit hohem Schuh ... na ja, wie beim Bergaufgehen hatte ich gedacht, ihn beim Fahren ggf. nicht bis oben zu schnüren.

Hallo Roland, interessante Alternative, sieht aus wie die flache Variante des Wings Sky GTX. Die SPezifikation liest sich fast gleich... Mal sehen, ob mein Händler den da hat bzw. bekommen kann. 
Ist dir dieSohle hart genug, um Kraft auf's Pedal zu kriegen? Nicht so schwammig, wie mit normalen Turnschuhen, oder?

Grüße aus München
Maertenz


----------



## rOha (14. April 2010)

Hi Maertenz,

Ich komm mit der Sohle gut klar. Ich fahre MTB eigentlich nur mit Plattformpedalen und habe auch den Shimano AM40 (?), der ist fast weicher. Die Sohle ist natürlich nicht so hart wie bei einem Klickpedalschuh, dafür kann man aber damit auch laufen (ist ja auch einer), und vor allem auch da, wo man sein Fahrrad tragen muss...

Ich hab' keine Probleme mit der Kraftübertragung, zumindest nicht an der Schnittstelle Schuh-Pedal (eher so nach 'ner Weile bergauf an den Muskeln  selber  ).

Greetz,
Roland


----------



## jan84 (14. April 2010)

Ich komme mit den FiveTen Impact auch bei langen Schiebe/Tragepassagen (>3 Stunden) gut klar. Bei den halbhohen sind die Knöchel halt ungeschützt und bei starkem Regen sifft es von oben früher oder später rein, denke die Probleme sind bei den hohen deutlich weniger da. Wenn absehbar ist dass man viel in schlammigem Gelände unterwegs ist kann man die Sohle aber zum laufen vergessen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Jocki (14. April 2010)

Ich würd auch zum flacheren Schuh tendieren. Den hohen Schaft braucht man eigentlich nur bei schweren Gepäck um nicht umzuknicken. 

Der XA Pro mid ist sicher ein guter Kompromiß. Hoch genug um stabilität im Knöchelbereich zu bieten, und an der Achillessehne tief ausgeschnitten für viel Bewegungsfreiheit.

Du könntest aber auch so nett sein, und diesen Schuh hier ausprobieren:
http://www.hanwag.de/schuh-detail.php?shoe_id=12

Da sollte die Sohle schön steif und griffig sein. 

Würd mich brennend interessieren wie der sich auf dem Bike macht.


----------



## Maertenz (14. April 2010)

Hi all,

danke für das reichliche Feedback. 

@Jan: der FiveTen- speziell die Sohle sieht gar nicht so alpintauglich aus - täuscht da die Optik? Du trägst damit dein Radl auch im Gebirge rum?

@Jocki: ja, einen Zustiegsschuh hab ich mir heute auch angesehen, zwar nicht den Hanwag, sondern einen Salewa (http://www.salewa.de/product/alpine-approach/ms-mtn-trainer), aber das nimmt sich wohl nicht viel.
Die Vibramsohle ist ja ziemlich hart, das gefällt mir gut.

Beim ursprünglich angedachten, halbhohen Salomon Wings Sky GTX wär' halt evtl. ein Vorteil, dass man in Kombination mit einer Regenhose relativ wasserdicht wäre... das spart den Überschuh (nicht nur die Mitnahme, auch das Anziehen etc).

Hmmm, muss mal in mich gehen, weitere Erfahrungswerte sind willkommen!

Grüße,
Maertenz


----------



## Lemming (14. April 2010)

Ich empfehle den 510 Carver. Die Sohle ist absolut alpentauglich, vom Grip her nicht mit meinen Bergschuhen zu vergleichen, Kletterschuhgummi halt. Bin die ganze letzte Saison mit den hohen Impact durch die Alpen gerannt und super zufrieden. Nachteil war das durch die Lasche leicht Wasser durchkam, die Lasche des Carvers ist abgedeckt was sich bei den Frühlingsschlammsessions schon sehr bewährt hat. Nasse Füsse, Fehlanzeige.


----------



## toschi (14. April 2010)

Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren den Meindl Air Revolution 3.1 für Gebirgstouren (Bikehiking) zugelegt,






soweit bin ich sehr zufrieden, ich werde mir aber dieses Jahr vom Schuster die Sohle optimieren lassen, im Bereich der Pedale verlieren sich durch die tiefe Profilierung die Pins, der Schuh bekommt dann dort eine Sohle ohne Profil aus weichem Gummikautschuk.
Ich will damit sagen das Du die Schuhform nach Deinen persönlichen Vorlieben aussuchen solltest aber bei der Sohle solltest Du darauf achten das diese nicht so ein tiefes und grobes Profil haben damit Dir die negative Erfahrung erspart bleibt.
Harald Philip fährt mit einer Art Kletterschuh und kommt gut damit zurecht, vielleicht suchst Du mal danach und kannst noch weitere Meinungen zur Schuhwahl heranziehen. 

Gruss toschi


----------



## Maertenz (27. April 2010)

Hi, 

das ist ein interessanter neuer Aspekt... bisher dachte ich, härtere Sohle ist besser wg. Kraftübertragung. Aber klar, wenn es um den Halt auf'm Pedal geht, ist 'ne weichere Sohle (mit wenig Profil) vorteilhaft... 

Da muss ich jetz nochmal umdenken ... 

CU
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (28. April 2010)

Maertenz schrieb:


> Hi all,
> [...]
> @Jan: der FiveTen- speziell die Sohle sieht gar nicht so alpintauglich aus - täuscht da die Optik? Du trägst damit dein Radl auch im Gebirge rum?
> [...]
> ...



Hi, sorry für die späte Antwort. Im Gebirge hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen mit den Schuhen und richtig schlechtem Wetter. Ein paar Aufstiege, schiebender/tragender Weise von mehreren Stunden bis über 3000m hab ich damit schon gemacht. Nasser erdiger, steiler Boden ist, aufgrund der Erfahrungen in niedrigeren Gefilden, problematisch mit der Sohle, auf Felsen/Steinen im Nassen auch problemlos. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## supasini (10. Mai 2010)

ich hab auch für Flats verschiedene Schuhe ausprobiert - und bin bei leichten Wanderschuhen hängen geblieben. Meine "normalen" Wanderstiefel sind zu schwer, die Sohle ist zu dick und es ist ein unangenehm indirektes und schwerfälliges Gefühl beim Radfahren (die haben mehr als 1800 g/Paar in Gr. 47) - die leichten (Lowa Diuro Mid) haben nur etwas über 1000 g, weniger als ein Shimano MT90!
Die Sohle ist ein bisschen weicher und nciht so dick, das Pedalgefühl ist sehr gut, durch die große Auflagefläche drückt sich aber auch nach 5-6 Std. nix durch. 
Viel besser als angebliche spezielle Flat-Schuhe wie der in der BIKE immer weider hochgelobte Shimano MP-90 und ähnliche.


----------



## Maertenz (16. Juli 2010)

Soooo,

jetzt hab ich mir den Salomon XA Pro 3D Ultra
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Salomon-XA-GTX-Ultra-107717/dp/B0033PSJ5C/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1279232828&sr=1-23"]Salomon Men XA Pro 3D Mid GTX Ultra / 107717: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
als halbhohen Schuh gekauft und bin bisher recht zufrieden. 
Halbhoch stört nicht und ist bei Nässe (wg. Gore!) - in Kombi mit ner Regenhose dann eine Lösung ohne Überschuhe (so die Hoffnung - mal sehen, was die Praxis bringt).

Ich poste wieder, wenn's neue Erfahrungen gibt.

CU
Maertenz


----------



## hp-fred (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

den Salomon hatte ich auch schon einmal in Erwägung gezogen. Allerdings war er mir zu weich und ich habe Angst, dass sich das Pedal zu stark durchdrückt. Wäre hier mal an deinen Erfahrungen interessiert.

Gerade tendiere ich zum Alpine Approach Schuh von Salewa.

Erst wollte ich mir auch einen hohen Schuh zulegen. Glaube aber, dass
die Nachteile durch die Höhe beim Treten deutlich überwiegen gegenüber den
Vorteilen, dass man mehr Halt hat beim Gehen.


----------



## Maertenz (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo hp-fred & all,

nach der ersten etwas längeren Tour kann ich sagen, dass ich recht begeistert bin von diesem Schuh! (s.o. Salomon XA Pro 3D ... GTX Ultra)
Extrem leichter Schuh, trotzdem fühlt er sich solide an. Einwandfreier Grip auf den Pedalen, kein Durchdrücken. Halbhoch stört überhaupt nicht, empfinde ich eher als angenehm sicheres Gefühl, sowohl beim Schieben/Tragen in unwegsamem Gelände, als auch beim Fahren als Knöchelschutz. Einziger kleiner Haken: der halbhohe Schuh ist nach oben vielleicht etwas "offener" als es ein niedriger wäre - wenn das Vorderrad reichlich Waldboden aufwirbelt, landet doch einiges im Schuh.

Ciao
Maertenz


----------



## sub-xero (28. Juli 2010)

Den Raichle-Schuh habe ich verwendet und war extrem zufrieden damit:






Rutscht nicht auf den Pedalen (wesentlich besserer Grip als mit meinen üblichen Noppensohlen-Turnschuhen), ist sehr leicht, hat eine harte und stabile Sohle, ideal zum Wandern und Tragen, und er ist wasserdicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (28. Juli 2010)

Am meisten würden mich persönlich die hier interessieren:

http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/46-exum-guide-tan

http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/40-camp-four


----------



## _mike_ (28. Juli 2010)

Hab den 5-Ten insight seit nem Jahr und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit.
Die Gummimischung ist wie bei den Bike-Schuhen, die sohle jedoch wesentlich griffiger.
Kann man sehr gut schnüren, und sowohl beim pedalieren und schieben/tragen taugt der gut. 

http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/42-insight


----------



## pat (29. Juli 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Hab den 5-Ten insight seit nem Jahr und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit.


Stimme dir zu, ein guter Schuh. Benutze meinen für Wanderungen, als Zustiegsschuh beim klettern und zum Gleitschirm fliegen. Bevor ich noch einen 5.10 Karver gekauft habe, auch für Biketouren. 
Der Karver fährt sich ein wenig besser, da die Sohle quasi ganz flach und etwas steifer aufgebaut ist. Zu Fuss ist der Insight mit der abrollfreundlichen Sohlenform angenehmer. Aber grundsätzlich kann man mit beiden sehr gut FR-Touren in den Alpen mit pedalieren, schieben und tragen unternehmen.

In felsigem Gelände ist die Gummimischung der 5.10 Sohle exzellent, auf durchnässten erdigen Böden fehlt Profil, in abschüssigen Hartschneetraversen der stabile Schuhaufbau mit scharfer Sohlenkante. 

Die Salomons des Threaderstellers sind da allerdings nicht besser. Und in fast allen anderen Bereichen dem 5.10 unterlegen. Ich kenn diese Modellfamilie von Salomon sehr gut, hab mindestens schon den 6. Schuh daraus. Sehr bequem, leicht, angenehmes Gehen/Laufen. Für Biketouren allerdings mMn klar weniger geeignet als 5.10. Viel weniger Grip auf dem Pedal, zu weiche Sohle, Pedal drückt durch, ausserdem nicht so langlebig, wird rasch noch merklich weicher, Profil sieht besser aus, ists allerdings im Nassen nur unwesentlich und auf Fels zählt eh die Gummimischung. Auch die Robustheit der 5.10 mit Leder&Gummi ist klar besser. Alles in allem typischer Outdoorschuh für die Turnschuhgeneration, mehr nicht.

Gruss Pat


----------



## _mike_ (29. Juli 2010)

Bzgl. dem Salomon stimme ich Pat voll zu, da ich selbst 3 paar mein Eigen nenne. Nehme die aber nur zum Laufen und Wandern.
Zum Biken hab ich gestern abend mal schnell den halbhohen GTX genommen....das geht schon mal, aber Bike-Schuhe sind das nicht.

Gute Erfahrungen hat meine Frau auch mit einem Raichle Wanderschuh mit Vibram Sohle, und auch mein Bruder fährt so seine Touren. Auch einige Bike-Schuhe mit zugeklebten Cleat-Aussparrungen nehm ich noch her, aber die können allen nicht mit der Five Ten Sohle mithalten.


----------



## Maertenz (30. Juli 2010)

Ok, danke für den Hinweis, da sollte ich beim nächsten Schuhkauf mal nach five ten schauen. So auf die Schnelle sehe ich im Moment allerdings zwei Vorteile des Salomon: a) leichter und b) wasserdicht (das hab ich neulich gleich mal ausgenutzt ). 
Dass die Pedale durchdrücken kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Muss dann mal sehen, wo in München man die five ten bekommt ... per Internet wird wohl wenig sinnvoll sein, da ich oft im Laden 5 - 8 Paar durchprobiere...

CU
Maertenz
(der "Threadersteller" )


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

Sufu .........


----------



## Maertenz (1. August 2010)

Sufu 4 what?

Five ten - Händler in München? Das war keine Frage, nur laut gedacht ... ich hab jetzt erstmal Schuhe und kauf ned scho wida welche.


----------



## Zer0 (22. August 2010)

Der Impact soll ja das Nonplusultra aus Steifigkeit und Grip sein. Ich finde aber, dass der richtig bullig und hässlich aussieht ^^. Daher frage ich mich, ob Insight, Camp Four oder Exam Guide Twilight, insbesondere deren Steifigkeit, an den Impact heranreichen. Der Twilight ist sogar wasserdicht.
Notfalls müsste ich sonst halt doch den Impact nehmen.


----------



## anairda (18. Januar 2011)

Die Reviews der Schuhe ist ja interessant. Vielleicht probiere ich den Salomon oder Extreme Guide Twilight nächstes Mal aus. Ich hab momentan den Salewa Firetail und der ist ganz okay. Nicht perfekt aber er dient. Muss echt schauen das ich mal zu neuen komme.


----------



## karmakiller (18. Januar 2011)

@anairda:
Was ist denn nicht perfekt daran ? was stört dich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

